# Geschwindigkeits-Problem mit SSD bei ASUS P7P55D-E PRO



## Ricuro (9. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe vor kurzem eine SSD in meinen Computer verbaut und habe jetzt das Problem, dass ich die angegebenen Geschwindigkeiten niemals erreichen kann.

Mein Setup:

- Mainboard: ASUS P7P55D-E Pro
- SSD: Kingston Hyper X 120GB

Da ich über den Intel Controller nur SATA II Unterstützung habe, habe ich die SSD über den Marvell Controller (SATA III) angeschlossen.

Das BIOS habe ich upgedatet auf die neuste Version, den Marvell Controller Treiber habe ich ebenfalls upgedatet und den Modus auf AHCI umgestellt.

Ich bin komplett ratlos, warum ich nicht die üblichen Geschwindigkeiten der Hyper X erreiche.

Laut diversen Test müsste die Lese: ca 550MB/s und die Schreibleistung: ca 500MB/s

Ich erreiche aber nur Lese: ca 350MB/s und Schreibleistung: ca 150MB/s

Für die Benchmarksauswertung habe ich AS SSD und ATTO Bench genutzt.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## thom_cat (9. November 2011)

> Da ich über den Intel Controller nur SATA II Unterstützung habe, habe ich die SSD über den Marvell Controller (SATA III) angeschlossen.



genau da liegt das problem! die marvell lösungen sind leider durch ihre anbindung nicht so perfomant wie native lösungen über den chipsatz.


----------



## Ricuro (9. November 2011)

Dann sehe ich das richtig, dass ich die volle Geschwindigkeit nur erreichen kann, wenn ich das über den Intel SATAIII Controller laufen lasse?

Da ich natürlich bei meinem Mainboard keinen Intel SATAIII habe, bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als Mainboard und Prozessor zu wechseln... Wie ich das hier verstehe.

Oder es einfach so zu akzeptieren...

Stimmt das so?


----------



## Walter Röhrl (9. November 2011)

Das scheint wohl leider der Fall zu sein 
Ich würde aber die Variante mit dem Aufrüsten auf Sandy-Bridge bevorzugen, wenn die finanziellen Mittel vorhanden sind, denn sonst wäre die gute HyperX völlig unterfordert


----------



## thom_cat (9. November 2011)

ein upgrade alleine wegen der ssd halte ich hier für völlig übertrieben.
ist ja nicht so, dass du dadurch einen riesen performanceschub bekommen würdest.

hast du sowieso vor aufzurüsten ist das natürlich wieder was anderes, da nimmt man sowas gleich mit.


----------



## 4riders_de (9. November 2011)

Ricuro schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich habe vor kurzem eine SSD in meinen Computer verbaut und habe jetzt das Problem, dass ich die angegebenen Geschwindigkeiten niemals erreichen kann.


 
Zu wieviel % ist die SSD "befüllt" ?



Ricuro schrieb:


> Mein Setup:
> 
> - Mainboard: ASUS P7P55D-E Pro
> - SSD: Kingston Hyper X 120GB


 
Ok, so weit so gut..




Ricuro schrieb:


> Da ich über den Intel Controller nur SATA II Unterstützung habe, habe ich die SSD über den Marvell Controller (SATA III) angeschlossen.
> 
> Das BIOS habe ich upgedatet auf die neuste Version, den Marvell Controller Treiber habe ich ebenfalls upgedatet und den Modus auf AHCI umgestellt.
> 
> Ich bin komplett ratlos, warum ich nicht die üblichen Geschwindigkeiten der Hyper X erreiche.


 
Die Datentransferrate bei SATA II liegt bekannterweise bei 300 Mbyte/s, somit würde es hier wenig Sinn machen, das ganze an SATAII zu hängen, da dies der definitive Flaschenhals wäre.




Ricuro schrieb:


> Laut diversen Test müsste die Lese: ca 550MB/s und die Schreibleistung: ca 500MB/s
> 
> Ich erreiche aber nur Lese: ca 350MB/s und Schreibleistung: ca 150MB/s


 
Diverse Tests und das reale Leben sind zwei paar Stiefel und hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Solche werte werden erreicht, wenn z.B. die SSD nicht zugleich das OS beherbergt, durchs OS gehen auch viele IO´s verloren.. wenn du die Performance wirklich testen willst dann so [etwas schnelleres als deine SSD] <<-- Lesen & Schreiben -->> [Deine SSD] und OS auf einer seperaten "Platte".



Ricuro schrieb:


> Für die Benchmarksauswertung habe ich AS SSD und ATTO Bench genutzt.
> 
> Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?


 
Viel wichtiger als irgendwelche Benchmarks ist der Eindruck beim "Workflow"..


----------



## SiQ (9. November 2011)

Heisst das wenn ich mir jetzt eine SSD (Curial m4 war geplant) hole und an ein Asus P7P55D anschliesse die Leistung weit unter dem erwünschten liegt? gibt es überhaupt leistungszuwachs?

MfG


----------



## thom_cat (9. November 2011)

im vergleich zu einer normalen hdd werden ist *immer* welten sein.


----------



## SiQ (9. November 2011)

ok also wenn ich mir jetzt eine hole und später vllt noch mein mb aufrüste merke ich dennoch gleich nen unterschied. danke


----------



## thom_cat (9. November 2011)

denke nicht, dass du im alltag groß nen unterschied merken wirst.

wenn ich nur das alltägliche mache, habe ich zwischen den verschiedenen ssds die ich bis jetzt da hatte (immerhin 6 stück) keine wirklichen unterschiede gemerkt.


----------



## Ricuro (10. November 2011)

@ 4riders_de: Meine SSD hat nur das Windows 7 64Bit installiert.

@ TwoSnake: Du wirst auf jedenfall einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied bemerken, das war auch bei mir so. Von 100Mb/s der HDD nun auf 350Mb/s. Aber die SSD könnte 550Mb/s und das konnte ein Kollege auf einem neuen Mainboard von ASUS (Sandybridge) auch erreichen. Da ist jedoch bereits der neue Intel SATA III Controller installiert und nicht wie bei unserem Board der Marvell Controller.

So viel ich im Internet bis jetzt gefunden habe, liegt das Problem mit grosser Wahrscheindlichkeit am Marvell Controller des Boardes. Der soll nicht die volle Geschwindigkeit (6GB/s) bringen, wie Beispielsweise ein Intel Controller auf den neuen ASUS Boards. Der Marvell Controller kann angeblich nur 5GB/s.

Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## thom_cat (10. November 2011)

ja, wie ich bereits geschrieben habe ist der marvell controller nicht so leistungsfähig wie vergleichbare controller, die direkt im chipsatz sind.

das liegt daran, dass der marvell als zusatzcontroller über pcie angebunden wird und da bei den meisten boards eine limitierung vorliegt.


----------

